# Moving To Madeira!!!!



## borboleta-eletrica

Hello!!

My boyfriend is form Madeira and he moved to the UK 4 years ago. We got together and are now planning on moving back. Any tips form anyone? Espically thoses living in Madeira - would be nice to start talking to people so when I get there I kinda know some people!!

Heidi xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamacats

Hello Heidi,

Madeira is beautiful!
Besides meeting people it would be a great idea to begin to learn the lingo.

Welcome to the forum,
Diane of Diane's Pride
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## borboleta-eletrica

*Thankyou for your reply!!!!*

LOL, I have been learning form my boyfriend for about 7 months now - not properly, but bits and pieces. I have got some really good books that I'm using too, I just LOVE the language and am excited to move there!!!


----------



## Carageto

Hi I am also Moving to Madeira in October. My husband is from the island left when he was 25 been away 15 yrs. I will proballly be a house wife to start with as are son will only be 18months by then and I was wondering about residency if applying do I have to have health insrance as not working or will I be covered by my husband who is a Portuguese national and will be working can't find info on the web so if any one knows that would be great.

Thanks 
Mutio Obrigada


----------



## Mamacats

We are living in Portugal only my husband works his health insurance covers not only me but also our son until he reaches the age of 24.

Diane of Diane's Pride
Ragdoll Breeder
Portugal


----------



## Dave s

*Moving to Madeira*

Hello we are coming to Madeira very soon if the house sale goes through ok, renting for the first 12 months then buying somewhere, I just wonder what books you got for learning to speak the language, I am trying with my cds and books.
All the best from Dave & Pauline



borboleta-eletrica said:


> LOL, I have been learning form my boyfriend for about 7 months now - not properly, but bits and pieces. I have got some really good books that I'm using too, I just LOVE the language and am excited to move there!!!


----------

